# Dog pics. Overdone I know but I love dogs, especially Rottweilers. Letâ€™s see â€™em



## lammi66 (Feb 20, 2012)

I recently almost lost my Rotti due to surgery complications, but my vet is the best and Cain (dog) is almost as stubborn as me!! Rottiman, I have owned several breeds, and Rotts are my favorite and this guy is like Michael Phelps of the dog world. Blessed to have such a pet and the disposable income to keep him around a while longer (he is 8). Do not post much, but this forum is the BEST


----------



## ironpony (Feb 20, 2012)

these are my 2
Hailey the St Bernard mix we rescued 3 years ago
Otis the Rott, someone dropped of at my shop this past christmas
guessing he is 9 mos to a year old
both are great dogs


----------



## rottiman (Feb 20, 2012)

This one was taken 6 1/2 years ago, the first night we brought the BEAR home.  He was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Burd (Feb 20, 2012)

This is Jesses


----------



## gmule (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is my new German Shepard pup Stuart. he is 4 months old





Hopefully his ears stand up soon.


----------



## lammi66 (Feb 21, 2012)

Stuart looks wise beyond his 4 months. Had a shepherd that was named Socrates or Socco for short for the same reason!! Dogs always look more majestic in snow and it builds character and keeps the riff raff inside! Thanks for sharing the pic. and keep us posted on his progression and ears....Good loking pup.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 21, 2012)

Stewart is one smart lookin' little fellow.  Gonna be a great companion, you can just read it in his eyes.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 21, 2012)

Snow does bring out the best in them, and the eyes speal volumes..........................


----------



## onion (Feb 21, 2012)

Finn, my English Springer Spaniel on the prowl.


----------



## bioman (Feb 21, 2012)

My 11 month old shepard, Buddy !


----------



## osagebow (Feb 21, 2012)

Sooky, our 4 year old pit / (?) Maybe greyhound... pound puppy. 80 lb lap dog.


----------



## seige101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gus prefers the pool


----------



## lammi66 (Feb 21, 2012)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Snow does bring out the best in them, and the eyes speal volumes..........................



Those eyes say to me, I am sorry for eating the steak that fell out of your grocery bag when you bringing in the groceries!! Do you remember the back story?? Would love to hear it!!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 21, 2012)

seige101 said:
			
		

> Gus prefers the pool



That is just priceless!!  Our Rottie didn't like to swim, but she LOVED the kiddie "turtle" pool we got for her (she'd "dig" out the water).  She also liked the hose, as long as it wasn't directed AT her-she'd "bite" the water coming out.


----------



## gmule (Feb 21, 2012)

Working dogs are the coolest dogs to have. What a bunch of cool looking friends


----------



## rottiman (Feb 21, 2012)

lammi66 said:
			
		

> rottiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, he was about 10 weeks old in that picture.  He was the dominate male in a litter of 11.  Basic obedience was just starting @ that point.  He still speaks the same way to this day.  You can read alot from them.  Have to say he was 6 months and 1 hour old when he was sitting in the Vet's office waiting to get his ball bearings
removed.  Other funny part is that he has never tasted "human food" ever in his life.  He has been one fantastic dog though, with a unsurpassed level of loyalty.  Yup, working dogs are a unique thing for sure..................................


----------



## WES999 (Feb 22, 2012)

Great pics, dog are the best!

Here are some pics of Bella, my guess is that she is a GSD/ Rotti mix.


----------



## lammi66 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seige 101,

Gus sure looks right at home. My Rottie loves to swim, almost to a fault. We have a gunnite pool and he jumps off the stairs, swims down to deep end and back to the steps. Repeat.Repeat. Repeat. He has worn divots into the concrete where he uses his paws to push off and jump. I can only let him do it for an hour or maybe 2, because he is no spring Chicken (8) and any longer than that, the next day he whimpers when he walks. I guess it's hell to get old, even for dogs! Gus is a good lookin for sure!!


----------



## Dix (Feb 22, 2012)

Murph ....







Smooth haired fox terriorist !


----------



## Dougie (Feb 22, 2012)

the king of the hearth


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is Duke, 3 year old chocolate lab. cant imagine a more compassionate, well behaved, smart, caring and gentle dog. I just wish he liked going in the car/truck


----------



## stejus (Feb 22, 2012)

Princess Sadie.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, so many awesome dogs, we as humans have a special place in our hearts and lifes for our canines and they to us as well.  It is an amazing bond.


----------



## osagebow (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool dogs  -what is Sadie? Husky mix? almost looks like a dingo or carolina dog


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 24, 2012)

ColdNH said:
			
		

> Here is Duke, 3 year old chocolate lab. cant imagine a more compassionate, well behaved, smart, caring and gentle dog. I just wish he liked going in the car/truck



That picture kills me


----------



## stejus (Feb 24, 2012)

osagebow said:
			
		

> Cool dogs  -what is Sadie? Husky mix? almost looks like a dingo or carolina dog



Sadie is mostly a Basenji and a little something.  The something is unknown but I thinking some sort of terrior but not sure.   She is the most mild mannered dog I've ever known.  Likes to greet you and then moves on to a quiet corner.   Sometimes were unsure if we own a dog because she tends to go the the bedrooms to chill even when we are in the house.   When the stove is going, she tends to be with us though.  If she see's another dog, her hair rises on her back and she's ready to pounce.   I got her from a dog orphanage that originated from Tenn after Hurricane Katrina.  She is a wonderful companion and I would get another one if the chance arises.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2012)

Never had a dog but my MIL had an older Roti. My wife spent a few weeks down there and her and the dog became best buddies. I went down to drive her back and watched them play their favorite game. She would hold the end of a stick and he would act like he was trying to take it away from her. Like an idiot I wanted to play and took the end of the stick. That sucker whipped his neck and tossed me halfway across the yard. I wasn't part of the game.  :lol: 

Them bad boys have a mean growl.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 25, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Never had a dog but my MIL had an older Roti. My wife spent a few weeks down there and her and the dog became best buddies. I went down to drive her back and watched them play their favorite game. She would hold the end of a stick and he would act like he was trying to take it away from her. Like an idiot I wanted to play and took the end of the stick. That sucker whipped his neck and tossed me halfway across the yard. I wasn't part of the game.  :lol:
> 
> Them bad boys have a mean growl.



Funny part is that most folks do not realize that the big growling is their way of "talking". As well, they play hard and enjoy that type of play.  It is just wild to watch a young litter of Rott puppies play together.  They carry on like a midget football team.  Amazing to see adult Rotts who are trained as pullers, able to pull in excess of 3300lbs. on a pulling sled.  If they can drop their front shoulders and dig in, hang on because you are in for a ride.


----------



## Dix (Feb 25, 2012)

gmule said:
			
		

> Here is my new German Shepard pup Stuart. he is 4 months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love this. We had a sable when I was a kid. Smokey. Loved that dog


----------



## seige101 (Feb 25, 2012)

lammi66 said:
			
		

> Seige 101,
> 
> Gus sure looks right at home. My Rottie loves to swim, almost to a fault. We have a gunnite pool and he jumps off the stairs, swims down to deep end and back to the steps. Repeat.Repeat. Repeat. He has worn divots into the concrete where he uses his paws to push off and jump. I can only let him do it for an hour or maybe 2, because he is no spring Chicken (8) and any longer than that, the next day he whimpers when he walks. I guess it's hell to get old, even for dogs! Gus is a good lookin for sure!!



Can't get him into the pool it self and believe me i have tried. He will put his paws in the water on the top step and keep dropping his ball to play but won't actually go for a swim. He is 140lbs of love.

He is obsessed with playing ball, he would kill him self in the summer heat if someone would keep throwing the ball.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 25, 2012)

This is Jupiter. We call her "Joop"... She's a "Rescue dog." 
Scared of her own shadow. Scared of my acoustic guitar...
(I don't play it that well but not AWFULLY bad either!)
Doesn't immediately take to strangers & won't even 
approach them unless I sit next to them sweet talk her.
Weighs about 35 lbs. & looks like a Pit, but we did a 
"Doggie DNA" swab, & the results say she's a Jack Russell 
& a Chow. Her coloring is that of a Brittany Spaniel...
I think she's got some kinda "herder" in her, 
as she'll walk behind me & bump me with her nose like she 
wants me to change directions...
She's that happiest, bounciest little girl I've ever seen...


----------



## webbie (Feb 25, 2012)

The one on the boat is just a neat pic I took in FL last month....

The handsome little guy is Rocky, my daughters King Charles. He's quite the dude.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 31, 2012)

Old thread tired dog. Post above me was made on my sons third birthday, thought I'd share that!


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Oct 31, 2012)

Since he was mentioned


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 1, 2012)

These guys are my best laborers.  I will try to post a better, closer pic of them. Oh, here is one. Both are rescues. Went to adopt the male (chocolate) and found out the female (black) was going to be the last one of the litter left. Couldn't leave her there all by herself! So we have a brother and sister. Lab mixed with something else. Is there a dog breed called Trouble? Yea, that might be what else.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 1, 2012)

Our Clumber Spaniel loves the snow


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 1, 2012)

Retired Guy said:


> Our Clumber Spaniel loves the snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Too funny. What a sweet face


----------



## SmokinPiney (Nov 1, 2012)

Back in august i had to put down my best friend cheyenne due to kidney failure and some other complications. She was my 7yr old black lab and was basically my shadow. Two days later my 13yr old lab jake passed away from a broken heart. He just wanted to go see his girlfriend cheyenne. Well im a lab guy and just can't be without one so here's "millie" She's got some big paws to fill but she's definately brought some happiness and excitement back into this house. 






RIP cheyenne 





And jake


----------



## stejus (Nov 1, 2012)

osagebow said:


> Cool dogs -what is Sadie? Husky mix? almost looks like a dingo or carolina dog


 Sadie is mostly a Basenji with a small mix of something else... just can't figure it out.  She doesn't bark for the most part and that is common with the Basenji dog.  She is very independent, sort of like a cat.  Loves to great you with excitement and then she'll wonder off and catch a nap.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 1, 2012)

SmokinPiney said:


> Back in august i had to put down my best friend cheyenne due to kidney failure and some other complications. She was my 7yr old black lab and was basically my shadow. Two days later my 13yr old lab jake passed away from a broken heart. He just wanted to go see his girlfriend cheyenne. Well im a lab guy and just can't be without one so here's "millie" She's got some big paws to fill but she's definately brought some happiness and excitement back into this house.


 
Sorry for your losses smokin. Millie looks great. Good choice. She will be nothing but perfectly well behaved, just like the other guys when they were pups.  But she will carry on that great Lab tradition. My two dogs are just as mello as can be and they are only 8 months old. Some days trouble is their middle name. But, my wife and I were talking again the other day that you could not ask for two better dogs to be around young children.


----------

